# Oil pump replacement time



## bigred324 (Feb 13, 2012)

How long does it take an average Joe to replace oil pump when the car is on a lift. 20+ year mechanic is telling me it will take all day, I say it will take 2-3 hours tops.


----------



## bigred324 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wrong forum. Thought i was in mk2


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That's cool.  

But, since it looks like you haven't re-posted in the MkII forum yet....
Shouldn't take more than 2-ish hours:
Drain oil.
Remove oil pan. (20-ish screws, only 3 of which kind of suck) 
Swap pump (3 bolts.) 
Reinstall pan, install new filter, add oil.


----------

